# Tivo Series 2 Question



## RolandOfGilead (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi there, I've read through a great deal of the documentation concerning the upgrade of Series 2 Tivos, thanks to those who took the time to put all of that together . My question concerns replacing a friend HD in a Series 2 Tivo - all of the instructions that I've come across so far deal with backing up working drives and burning that image to a new, upgraded drive. Is there any clear, concise set of instructions for just replacing the drive in a Series 2 Tivo? 

The Tivo I'm working with was the victim of an unlucky electrical storm and had both a fried HD and power supply - one of the resistors on the PS board actually went up in smoke  . I first replaced the PS and attempted to boot the Tivo, at which point the welcome screen came up and I heard the fatal clicking noise coming from the HD. I've got a new 120gig HD that I want to pop in (this will be a second, backup Tivo) but I just can't seem to find info and creating a virgin Tivo drive. I also have access to a PC that I can configure however I want to be most convenient for doing this work. 

Thanks in advance,

Roland

P.s. Yeah, I know - I lurked for 2+ years before actually posting, maybe it's some kind of record?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

As with any computer, the operating system is installed on the hard drive. If your old drive is toast, you would need the appropriate hard drive image for your model. PTVUpgrade has them, just search their site for your model Tivo. The Weaknees site has info to help guide you through the process. Good luck.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

You can buy an image on a CD with the tools to do the upgrade from those sites. Or if you can get an image from someone, the free download boot CD plus that image will be all you need.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

If you have access to another TiVo that is the same model you can use that TiVo's hard drive to image the new hard drive for the second TiVo. 

Good Luck, 

atmuscarella


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

RolandOfGilead said:


> Is there any clear, concise set of instructions for just replacing the drive in a Series 2 Tivo?


Upgrading to a larger HD is basically just replacing the drive, so whatever the reason for putting a different HD in your Tivo, the instructions would be the same. Just keep in mind that any replacement HD has to be at least the size of the original.

I use the Hinsdale instructions.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

he said his original drive was fried, mick.


----------



## HoosierTivoDaddy (Sep 12, 2005)

Get an image from Stan... you will have to search for his link. I think he can set you up with a link to download your image. Although PTV Instant Cake would be the easiest.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

ThreeSoFar said:


> he said his original drive was fried, mick.


And just how does that make a difference to my response?


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Oct 7, 2003)

mick66 said:


> And just how does that make a difference to my response?


Because without a native image to burn to the disc there's nothing to put on the drive using Hinsdale's instuctions - I have nothing to back up or transfer. In this case while I'm technically upgrading to a bigger drive I'm also in the position of replacing a damaged original drive. None of the instructions really apply in this regard, at least that I could figure out.

Thanks for all the suggestions folks, I think I'll just go with InstantCake as it sounds pretty user friendly and I have no problem shelling out $20 to get this thing running again.

Roland


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

mick66 said:


> And just how does that make a difference to my response?


If you cover up the first twelve words of your post, it makes perfect sense. Isn't that how you read TCF? 

Sorry--I really read it that way. Had to look twice to convince myself you hadn't edited out "your" mistake. hehe.


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

where can i download a R10 6.1 image to expand on 160 gig drive ?

thanks


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Oct 7, 2003)

Update - more help needed...

So, I got instant cake to work today and installed the drive in the Tivo. Everything booted up just fine, I ran a clear everything as instructed at the end of IC and then started the guided setup. All was well and good until the Tivo needed to make a phone call. Something is wrong with the phone jack on this unit. If I plug a phone line into the back it shuts down all of the phones in my house, even when the Tivo isn't trying to access the line. Any thoughts? Is there a way to force an upgrade so that I could network this Tivo and use an internet connection to have it download the information that it needs?

Thanks again for the help in finding IC, it was fairly simple to get working - hardest part was getting the coputer setup with the primary slave, secondary master configuration. Still only took an hour to create the drive.

Roland


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can try using serial PPP to call.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

RolandOfGilead said:


> Because without a native image to burn to the disc there's nothing to put on the drive using Hinsdale's instuctions -


Excuse me for neglecting to state the fact that you may need to get an image. I stupidly assumed that you were well aware of that fact and could figure out that once you got an image you may be able to use the instructions that I said I use - depending of course on the source of the image.


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Oct 7, 2003)

classicsat said:


> You can try using serial PPP to call.


Could you explain this further or link me to where I can get some more information on this? I only need the Tivo to dial out once to get the major update so I can network it for future updates. I'm hopeful that the phone jack was just damaged by the electrical storm and not any more of the internals  .



mick66 said:


> I stupidly assumed that you were well aware of that fact...


Mick, I'm a Tivo-noob and probably should have clearly stated that I was 100% in the dark. You are perfectly correct that if one has an image the hinsdale instructions would probably lead to a working drive. I'm just no that savvy.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated!

Roland


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Look on the underground, or search for "TiVo Serial PPP"

In a nutshell, serial PPP involves setting up a serial cable between the DVR and the PC, and setting up the PC to respond to the serial PPP connect recquest from the TiVo, which you set a serial PPP prefix code, and linking that connection over the PC's internet connection. You could also use an external serial modem.


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Oct 7, 2003)

For now I'm going to try putting the drive in another Ser. 2 chassis that I have and see if I can get it past the point where it requires being able to dial out for information. If that works it'll negate needing the serial PPP info, but thanks for all the help. I'll certainly report back when I get a chance to try the surrogate chassis trick out. Anyone see any problem with doing it this way?

Roland


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, the attempt at transplanting the drive to another Tivo so that it could perform the first phone call was unsuccessful. I assume that this is because the box I was trying to translplant the drive into was an older series 2. So, does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get this drive updated to the point where I can use the USB port for upates? I can now clearly see that the phone section of the motherboard was damaged by the same electrical strike that nuked the first power supply. Everything else appears intact though.

Thanks,

Roland


----------



## technomutt (Jun 14, 2004)

RolandOfGilead said:


> ...I can now clearly see that the phone section of the motherboard was damaged by the same electrical strike that nuked the first power supply...


Search the Tivo Underground forum for "external modem success". Unless I'm mistaken, the guided setup requires a phone connection. I don't know if the guided setup will accept an external modem, but it sounds like you have no other choice. Only after that's done can you use an ethernet connection on your USB port (assuming it's not fried as well).


----------

